# ABO sicher Kündigen



## groemmi (7 August 2011)

Hallo Zusammen, irgendwie bin ich in eine ABO Falle getappt.
net mobile ag

Wie kann ich SICHER kündigen ?

Danke und Grüße GR


----------



## Devilfrank (7 August 2011)

Hier lesen, das ist der aktuelle Thread dazu: KLICK - oder die Suchefunktion nutzen. Da gibt es jede Menge schon hier.


----------

